# Suggest Furry alcoholic beverages/mixes for use at Further Confusion



## Acheron538 (Oct 26, 2009)

I will be a hired bartender for a few groups at Further Confusion this January and need suggestions for furry drinks [mostly for cuteness factor].

 I will personally try and review all believable/obtainable drinks. Please, contribute your ideas.



> *Furry Raver:*
> 12 oz Jones Soda
> 4 oz Jagermeister
> 
> Add 4 oz Jager to your favorite Jones Soda over ice. Enjoy the pleasant Blend of sugar rush and alcoholic buzz that will fuel you on the dance floor.





> *Lizard Mixer:*
> 20 oz bottle of Pina Colada Sobe
> 4 oz Vodka OR 4 oz Jagermeister
> 
> ...





> *Singed Whiskers:
> * 1/2 oz Dr Pepper
> 1/4 oz Bacardi 151 rum
> 1/4 oz Southern Comfort
> ...





> *Fox Poison*
> * 4 oz. Absolut Vodka
> 
> * 2 oz. Blue Curacao
> ...





> *    Howlin' Wolf*
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...





> *Flying Tiger*
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...





> *   Fuckin Furry*
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...





> *Green Ferret*
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...





> *Special Kitty Milk*
> Ingredients
> 
> * 2 oz Baileys
> ...





> Six-Toed Kitten
> Ingredients
> * 8 Parts Morrocan Rum
> * 4 Parts Vanilla Vodka
> ...





> *Skox's Starburst*
> Ingredients
> 
> * 1 part Tuaca Italian Liquer
> ...





> *Incredible Yiff, The*
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...





> *Sex with a Furry*
> Ingredients
> 
> * 2 oz. Vodka, strawberry
> ...





> *Throw Me Down and Yiff Me Hard*
> Ingredients
> 
> * 1/4 Cup Liqueur, coconut
> ...





> *Midori MurrPurr*
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...





> *Wolfsbane*
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> ...





> *   Funky Monkey*
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> ...





> *Fox's Tea*
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...





> *Cat's Meow, The*
> 
> Ingredients
> * 1.5 oz. whiskey
> ...





> *   Snow Bunny*
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...





> *Green Cougar*
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...





> *Sneaky Wolf
> *
> Ingredients
> 
> ...





> *Dusty Dog*
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...





> *Lone Wolf*
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...





> *   Green Hoomon*
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...





> *Bat Bite*
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...





> *Black Wolf*
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...





> *Cheshire Cat*
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...





> *    Dog Biscuit*
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...





> *Dragon's Blood*
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...





> *Winged Monkey*
> Ingredients
> 
> * 1/3 oz Kahlua
> ...





> *    Happy Tiger *
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...





> *Flaming Dragon* _[From NewfDraggie]_
> 1 oz Green Chartreuse
> 1 oz Bacardi 151 rum
> 
> Mix together. Light on fire. Let the flames warm the concoction for about 20 secs. Blow out fire (optional).





> *Caribou Lou.* [_From Uro_]
> 
> 1 1/2 parts 151 rum.
> 1 part Malibu coconut rum.
> ...





> *Citra Martinis*
> Martinis served in the color and flavor of your favorite citras


----------



## pheonix (Oct 26, 2009)

Blue kamikazes are pretty good. There's a number of ways of making them.


----------



## Acheron538 (Oct 26, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Blue kamikazes are pretty good. There's a number of ways of making them.


Interesting.. Got a furry name I can slap on it to make it serveable?


----------



## Brazen (Oct 26, 2009)

*The You-Can't-Prove-Anything:*
6oz lemon scented toilet bleach
3oz rat poison (of your choice)
12oz unchristened infant blood
Gunpowder (add according to taste)
15oz methanol

Stirr and serve ice-cold inside an animal skull.


Or why not just prepare some of those spiked cocktails that almost killed 2 The Ranting Gryphon at one of the conventions? If I'm correct, all you do is make regular cocktails and then add toxic amount of absinthe. I'm sure people will be DYING for some of those.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 26, 2009)

Furries have specific drinks, now?

Just pour some milk into a drink and tell them it's dog sperm.
They'll eat that shit up.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 26, 2009)

*Flaming Dragon*
1 oz Green Chartreuse
1 oz Bacardi 151 rum

Mix together. Light on fire. Let the flames warm the concoction for about 20 secs. Blow out fire (optional).

Edit: Here's a bunch: http://www.drunkfurry.com/


----------



## Ricky (Oct 26, 2009)

Brazen said:


> Or why not just prepare some of those spiked cocktails that almost killed 2 The Ranting Gryphon at one of the conventions?



fuckin' lightweight...

Anyway, here's one:

*The Green Dragon*

Ingredients:


One Pint of Everclear
One oz of good pot
Soak the pot in the Everclear till FC, mixing occasionally, then serve it on ice.


----------



## Uro (Oct 26, 2009)

Caribou Lou.

1 1/2 parts 151 rum.
1 part Malibu coconut rum.
5 parts Pineapple juice.

Serve with ice in a highball glass. Enjoy.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 26, 2009)

lime darts are easy 1oz lime cordial 1.5 oz vodka in a  2.5 oz shot glass


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 26, 2009)

Citra Martini. Just an ordinary martini...except laced with potent aphrodesiacs.


----------



## twelvestring (Oct 26, 2009)

Fuzzy navel kinda sounds furry.


----------



## Vintage (Oct 26, 2009)

*Wandering Pup
*1 tsp ground chalk
3oz single malt scotch
3-6oz gypsy urine to taste

serve s one to five drinkers, dependso n amount of gypsy urine added (good gypsy urine outlet for you drink)


----------



## Acheron538 (Oct 26, 2009)

The non-toxic ones are pretty good! Basically, I will be serving everything under the sun and just wanted too throw together a furry-themed menu for the furfags to get all giggly over. Maybe if I'm lucky, they will buy everything on the menu just for novelty.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 26, 2009)

Call the cocktail a "fox-tail?"


----------



## onewingedweasel (Oct 26, 2009)

now im no bartender so i dont have any measurements but this is my favorite martini ever. well second. i believe this one is equal parts
Chambord
Raspberry Vodka
Dark Godiva Liquor
Dark Creme De Cocoa
Chilled and served in a martini glass

Tastes just like those raspberry jellies coated in dark chocolate
It should be named: sexy ermine devil.  
This would please me.

First Favorite "Martini" is really a margarita up in a martini glass
Patron
Triple Sec
Pama (heavy on the pama)
Sour mix 

Tastes great and will knock you on the floor. 
no name suggestion. Something tropical i guess.  i dunno bird o paradise or something


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Call the cocktail a "fox-tail?"



get a beer bong
call it the tailhole

oh god
ew

pink squirrel and its a real drink
green hoomon sounds like it would have heroin or something in it


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 26, 2009)

Only thing I could think of
40oz bottle of LAMBS and a 2L bottle of pepsi
1oz of LAMBS per glass
and around 9oz of pepsi 
simple but effective


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> Only thing I could think of
> 40oz bottle of LAMBS and a 2L bottle of pepsi
> 1oz of LAMBS per glass
> and around 9oz of pepsi
> simple but effective



whoa
brass junkie


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 26, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> whoa
> brass junkie



wtf is a brass junkie?


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> wtf is a brass junkie?



i dont know man you invented it


----------



## Lobar (Oct 26, 2009)

Your menu's extensive enough as it is.  Nobody's gonna read all that shit and try each one when they're drunk, especially considering how potent the majority of your recipes are.

and it's called a brass monkey, guys


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

Lobar said:


> and it's called a brass monkey, guys



WOW
THANKS
BUDDY
c;


----------



## Acheron538 (Oct 26, 2009)

onewingedweasel said:


> now im no bartender so i dont have any measurements but this is my favorite martini ever. well second. i believe this one is equal parts
> Chambord
> Raspberry Vodka
> Dark Godiva Liquor
> ...


With some experimenting on my end, this may be on the Menu.


----------



## marc andre (Oct 27, 2009)

gay wombat (its pink, sweet and surprisingly alcoholic)
in a tall glass:
ice cubes
shot of vodka
shot of gin
top up the glass with equal amounts of cranberry juice and sprite, add a splash of raspberry cordial, stir.

filthy wombat
pint glass:
ice cubes
shot of vodka
shot of gin
shot of bacardi
shot of tequila
equal parts cranberry and pineapple juice

gay wombats are really drinkable, filthy wombats are just silly. they dont taste anywhere near as strong as they are


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Oct 27, 2009)

Dear Your Livers,

I am sorry for your inevitable illness.

Love, 

SE 

Dear christ, those recipes.


----------



## Acheron538 (Oct 27, 2009)

marc andre said:


> gay wombat (its pink, sweet and surprisingly alcoholic)
> in a tall glass:
> ice cubes
> shot of vodka
> ...


Both of these are pretty good looking, I'll add them after I test them.


----------



## onewingedweasel (Oct 28, 2009)

Acheron538 said:


> With some experimenting on my end, this may be on the Menu.



Yay  ^_^  that would be awesome


----------



## Ricky (Oct 28, 2009)

If nobody has mentioned it yet, Irish Car Bombs kick ass and are great for parties.  Only drawback is twice the amount of glasses to clean.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 28, 2009)

Falcon Punch:

1 fruit punch
1 cherry cola
1 mt dew code red

add whatever alcohol if you please. I personally like Crown Royal, Dissorano, or Absolut Vodka


----------



## pheonix (Oct 28, 2009)

Acheron538 said:


> Interesting.. Got a furry name I can slap on it to make it serveable?



Slap some Triple Sec in and you can call it a "Blue foxy surfer" or something of the sort. I'll try and think of something better for ya.

Recipe:
Ice too top
1 oz vodka
1 oz blue curacao
1 oz lime juice
Add some triple sec for orange tang

I liked it but I ended up adding too much vodka for my friends liking and she didn't drink it. lol Hope you use it or enjoy it.

Also: experiment with blue curacao, it's a good mixer and adds a nice deep blue ocean color.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Oct 29, 2009)

ARE WE ALL JUST A BUNCH OF ALCOHOLICS.

oh wait.
*hides her face*


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 29, 2009)

What the furries in my group call this:
*Fox Cum*

1/2 oz Kahlua coffee liqueur
1/2 oz Irish cream
1/2 oz 99 Bananas banana schnapps
1/2 cup half and half
1 Banana for better texture (Blended, mashed, or whatever.). You could probably do without the banana.


----------

